# 2017 Wyndham maintenance fees



## scootr5 (Nov 28, 2016)

The 2017 fees are now available on the Wyndham website. They are posted on the clubwyndham.com website under the category *MY MEMBERSHIP* - click on *Financial Services*. Step 2, click on *Club Wyndham Plus Assessments*. Step 3, click on* Printed Statements* to view; look for *Column 5 - HOA Rate Per 1,000 Points.
*
The program fee appears to be unchanged at .55 per thousand with a $128.00 minimum.

Please put the resort name/phase in the body of your post rather than the thread title. If you're reading on a mobile device using tapatalk or forumrunner you don't see thread titles so you have no idea what resort people are talking about. it's only when people look via an actual web browser that they're visible.

Previous threads with Maintenance fees for Reference purposes:
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=201233
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=220076
http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/2016-maintenance-fees-thread.234500/

Please Post Using this format - there is no need to post your actual maintenance fees that you pay - just the rate for the resort
*
(rate per 1,000 pts)*

*2016 RESORT NAME _________*?
*Maintenance Fees* $ X
*Reserve Fund* $ X
*Property Tax* $ X
*TOTAL *$ X


*2017 Grand Desert Towers 1 & 2
Maintenance Fees* $3.60
*Reserve Fund* $0.79
*Property Tax* $0.13
*TOTAL *$4.52
2.0% increase

*2017 Smoky Mountains (Governors Crossing 1)
Maintenance Fees* $3.71
*Reserve Fund* $1.21
*Property Tax* $0.13
*TOTAL *$5.05
4.3% increase


*2017 South Shore
Maintenance Fees* $3.07
*Reserve Fund* $0.64
*Property Tax* $0.12
*TOTAL *$3.83
2.9% increase


----------



## spackler (Nov 28, 2016)

*2017 Bali Hai UDI
Maintenance Fees* $2.63
*Reserve Fund* $0.44
*Property Tax* $0.24
*Local Tax* $0.14
*TOTAL *$3.45
3.0% increase


----------



## markb53 (Nov 28, 2016)

Here are my 2017 Maintenance Fees
*
Club Wyndham Access
Maintenance Fees* $5.49
*Reserve Fund  *       $.11
*Total*                      $5.60**. Up from $5.14
9.2% increase

*Panama City Beach
Maintenance Fees.* $3.40
*Reserve Fund *        $ .52
*Property Tax*           $ .18
*Total.*                      $4.10**   Up from $3.96
3.5% increase

** plus program fee of $.57 per 1000 points

A big approximately 9.2% jump for CWA which I expected to happen last year due to the Ovation buy back but it probably takes a while to actually get them into CWA and now we are seeing the effects of that. Interesting that now CWA has its own reserve fund. I would assume it already has the average reserve funds from the resorts in CWA. But now it has its own for some reason.

Panama City Beach went up approximately 3.5%


----------



## laura123 (Nov 28, 2016)

I checked and mine isn't available yet. Hopefully in next couple days.


----------



## mbassom (Nov 28, 2016)

*Wyndham La Cascada (San Antonio)
Maintenance Fees.* $3.45
*Reserve Fund *$ .83
*Property Tax* $ .74
*Total.* $5.02 ** Up from $4.89
2.65% increase


----------



## enutts (Nov 28, 2016)

*2017 Bali Hai APLE
Maintenance Fees* $2.81
*Reserve Fund* $0.72
*Property Tax* $0.27
*Local Tax* $0.10
*TOTAL *$3.89   Down from $4.08 in 2016
4.66% decrease


*2017 Branson at the Meadows UDI
Maintenance Fees* $4.50
*Reserve Fund* $1.42
*Property Tax* $.12
*TOTAL *$6.04  Up from $5.84 in 2016
3.31% increase


----------



## Roger830 (Nov 28, 2016)

*National Harbor
Maintenance Fees.* $3.01
*Reserve Fund *$ .57
*Property Tax* $ .47
*Total.* $4.05  Up from $3.94
2.80% increase

*Panama City Beach
Maintenance Fees.* $3.40
*Reserve Fund *$ .52
*Property Tax* $ .18
*Total.* $4.10  Up from $3.96
3.5% increase

*Sea Gardens Ocean Palms
Maintenance Fees.* $5.48
*Reserve Fund *$ 2.16
*Property Tax* $ .31
*Total.* $7.95 Up from $7.03
13.1% increase
Total MF for 2015 was $6.28, 2017 is a 26% increase in two years because of a reserve of $270 in 2016 and $302 in 2017

Note: removed program fee


----------



## spackler (Nov 29, 2016)

There's no reason to put the program fees in your posts...besides, it's easier to compare apples-to-apples that way.


----------



## Joe33426 (Nov 29, 2016)

*La Belle Maison
Maintenance Fees.* $3.96
*Reserve Fund *$ .92
*Property Tax* $ .24
*Total.* $5.12 Up from $4.98


----------



## nicemann (Nov 29, 2016)

markb53 said:


> Here are my 2017 Maintenance Fees
> *
> Club Wyndham Access
> Maintenance Fees* $5.49
> ...



Still waiting on my resale to close.  Appreciate the update on the CWA increase.  Kind of depressing it has gone up 9% and I haven't even gotten it yet.


----------



## makersforme (Nov 29, 2016)

*Fairfield Bay*
*Maintenance Fees* $ 3.88
*Reserve Fund* $ 1.25
*Property Tax* $ .09
*TOTAL *$ 5.22 Up from $4.88


----------



## comicbookman (Nov 29, 2016)

As of 3pm eastern, no summary letters are available.  Wyndham is sorry for the inconvenience. (hah)

came back 5 minute latter.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 30, 2016)

*Bonnet Creek UDI
Maintenance Fees* $ 3.81
*Reserve Fund* $ 0.91
*Property Tax* $ 0.90
*TOTAL *$ 5.63 Up from $5.37  4.8 % increase.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 30, 2016)

Best UDI appear to be Bali Hai, South Shore, Panama City and National Harbor


----------



## scootr5 (Nov 30, 2016)

Sandy VDH said:


> Best UDI appear to be Bali Hai, Panama City and National Harbor



South Shore is still at $3.83 (but like the others almost never shows up on the resale market).

They are not posted yet, but I'd be willing to bet Canterbury and Emerald Grand will be right there as well.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 30, 2016)

scootr5 said:


> South Shore is still at $3.83 (but like the others almost never shows up on the resale market).



yes, I missed that, but I updated it.


----------



## geerlijd (Nov 30, 2016)

Canterbury 2017 MF is at $3.43/1000 up 1.8% from $3.37 in 2016.  No complaints here.


----------



## Richardsdeals (Dec 5, 2016)

*2017 Wyndham Resort at Fairfield Glade 
Maintenance Fees *$4.79
*Reserve Fund* $1.50
*Property Tax* $0.05
*TOTAL *$6.34 up from $5.84 in 2016 (8.5% Increase)

*2017 Wyndham Pagosa 
Maintenance Fees* $3.36
*Reserve Fund* $0.33
*Property Tax* $0.06
*TOTAL *$3.75 up from $3.61 in 2016  (3.9% Increase)


----------



## Melder (Dec 5, 2016)

*2017 Wyndham Mountain Vista
Maintenance Fees* $4.74
*Reserve Fund* $1.25
*Property Tax* $.10
*TOTAL *$6.09 Up from $5.91 in 2016
3.05% increase


----------



## Jan M. (Dec 5, 2016)

*2016 Panama City Beach 1,344,000 Presidential Reserve points
Maintenance Fees* $ 3.40
*Reserve Fund* $ .67
*Property Tax* $ .17
*TOTAL *$ 4.24
Program Fee: $826.08 not included

*2017 Panama City Beach 1,344,000 Presidential Reserve points
Maintenance Fees* $3.50
*Reserve Fund* $ .72
*Property Tax* $ .18
*TOTAL *$4.40
Program Fee $826.08 not included
Increase from 2016 to 2017 is 3.775%


----------



## OutSkiing (Dec 5, 2016)

My National Harbor and CWA match the above numbers.  Additional or slightly different listed below:
*
2017 Wyndham Ocean Boulevard
Maintenance Fees* $ 3.35
*Reserve Fund* $ 1.08
*Property Tax* $ .24
*TOTAL *$ 4.67    vs $4.54 = 2.86% increase

*2017 Wyndham Bali Hai - AFLO
Maintenance Fees* $ 2.83
*Reserve Fund* $ .67
*Property Tax* $ .25
*Local Tax* $ .09
*TOTAL *$ 3.86    vs $3.67 = 5.18 % increase


----------



## prendog (Dec 6, 2016)

2017 Wyndham SeaWatch Plantation - Myrtle Beach
*Maintenance Fees *$4.31
*Reserve Fund* $1.08
*Property Tax* $0.27
*TOTAL *$5.66 vs $5.60 = 1.06% increase


----------



## Bob & Mary (Dec 6, 2016)

*Wyndham Ocean Walk  *
*Maintenance Fees* $4.70 
*Reserve Fund* $ 0.94
*Property Tax* $ 0.57
*TOTAL *$ 6.21


----------



## Richelle (Dec 7, 2016)

*Patriot's Place F/DS*

*Maintenance Fees* $3.62
*Reserve Fund* $1.49
*Proprty Tax* $0.19
*TOTAL* $5.30

4.8% increase


----------



## Wolf&Sprite (Dec 7, 2016)

*Great Smokies Lodge

Maintenance Fees* $3.63
*Reserve Fund* $0.83
*Proprty Tax* $0.16
*TOTAL* $4.62

 1.99% increase


----------



## laura123 (Dec 12, 2016)

*Wyndham Kona Hawalian *
*Maintenance Fees  *$3.81
*Reserve Fund* $1.08
*Property Tax* $ 0.15
*Local Tax.   *$0.21
*TOTAL *$ 5.25

*Wyndham Resort at Fairfiend Harbor (fixed week converted to points)*
*Maintenance Fees* $760.88
*Reserve Fund* $ 40.16
*Property Tax* $ 13.48
*TOTAL *$ 814.52

PIC program fee $87.78


----------



## ronparise (Dec 15, 2016)

does anyone have the mf for Lake Marion (Santee SC) and Myrtle Beach at “The Cottages”


----------



## ricknhsv (Dec 22, 2016)

*Majestic Sun - Destin, FL*

Maintenance Fees: $4.86
Reserve Fund: $1.01
*Property Tax:* $0.10


----------



## Ty1on (Dec 22, 2016)

ronparise said:


> does anyone have the mf for Lake Marion (Santee SC) and Myrtle Beach at “The Cottages”



The Cottages $4.71+$1.37+$0.31=$6.39
Lake Marion $4.34+$0.71+$0.29=$5.34


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 22, 2016)

oh, well I guess someone had already started this thread.  hmmmm  ill have to see what we can do to merge the two.


----------



## ronparise (Dec 23, 2016)

Ty1on said:


> The Cottages $4.71+$1.37+$0.31=$6.39
> Lake Marion $4.34+$0.71+$0.29=$5.34




Thanks Ty

Are those 2016 or 2017 numbers

I thought Lake  Marian was better than that. I guess not


----------



## Ty1on (Dec 27, 2016)

2017


----------



## curious0123 (May 15, 2017)

do you know any historic maintenance fees and program for club wyndham access?  wondering how often the fees have increaded and by how much.


----------



## needhelp (Jun 29, 2017)

Richelle said:


> *Patriot's Place F/DS*
> 
> *Maintenance Fees* $3.62
> *Reserve Fund* $1.49
> ...


*Patriot's Place F/DS*

*Maintenance Fees* $5.22
*Reserve Fund* $2.15
*Proprty Tax* $0.28
*TOTAL* $7.66

This is a dramatic difference!


----------



## scootr5 (Jun 30, 2017)

needhelp said:


> *Patriot's Place F/DS*
> 
> *Maintenance Fees* $5.22
> *Reserve Fund* $2.15
> ...



Isn't Patriot's Place all converted fixed weeks? All units would pay the same maintenance fee, but receive different amounts of points based on the week on the deed.

For example, if the maintenance fee for a 2 bedroom lock-off is $800, a week in Prime season would be $4.40/K, while a week in quiet season would be $7.62/K.


----------



## needhelp (Jun 30, 2017)

scootr5 said:


> Isn't Patriot's Place all converted fixed weeks? All units would pay the same maintenance fee, but receive different amounts of points based on the week on the deed.
> 
> For example, if the maintenance fee for a 2 bedroom lock-off is $800, a week in Prime season would be $4.40/K, while a week in quiet season would be $7.62/K.


Oh, ok. Is it like this for all converted fixed weeks?


----------



## scootr5 (Jun 30, 2017)

Yes. They are assigned the amount of points for the season the week is deeded in, and all units of the same type pay the same maintenance fee regardless of the week number/season.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 30, 2017)

needhelp said:


> Oh, ok. Is it like this for all converted fixed weeks?


In Florida, taxes may make a prime converted fixed week more than a converted low season week but the actual MF portion of the bill would be the same regardless of season for a converted fixed week.


----------



## Richelle (Jul 24, 2017)

scootr5 said:


> Yes. They are assigned the amount of points for the season the week is deeded in, and all units of the same type pay the same maintenance fee regardless of the week number/season.



Did not know that. Mine is defined as converted fixed week. On the old system it was classified as FW/Double Share. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

